# Mary K. Baxter



## yeutter (Mar 18, 2009)

Mary K. Baxter used to be a pentacostal cleric in Michigan. She has written a book, _*A Divine Revelation of Hell*_, in which she claims that Jesus appeared to her on 40 consecutive nights and took her on a tour of Heaven and Hell. The book is available online @
Divine Revelations: Face to Face encounters with Jesus Christ, Mary K. Baxter, Rapture, free MP3s of Choo Thomas, Pilgrims Progress, Divine Revelation of Hell, Heaven is So Real, The Final Quest Rick Joyner, Bill Wiese,
How did I learn about this rubbish? A new Christian from Burma emailed me about it. It is difficult to get good things in print but error is seemingly everywhere.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 18, 2009)

yeutter said:


> The book is available online



Thanks for the warning...


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## AThornquist (Mar 18, 2009)

Skubalon.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 18, 2009)

No thanks, I already read _The Divine Comedy_.

And I bet this isn't even in iambic pentameter...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 18, 2009)

This book has been around for years. 

I've even heard tapes of this lady "preaching" about her "visions".


----------

